# Elbow aspiration and injection...............



## nneecole

Hello ladies! I have a doctor who drained the Olecranon bursa and then injected it with Kenalog. Can I bill cpt 20605 twice with a modifier -51? One for draining it and once for the steroid injection in to the joint? Please help. Thank you.


----------



## kmhall

*Aspiration/Injection*

I would only bill 20605.  The description for this code is for aspiration *AND/OR* injection. Of course you would need to code for the injectable med.  Hope this helps.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I agree...report 20605 once.


----------



## dballard2004

I agree.  Per CPT Assistant, March 2001, the term "and/or" in the code descriptor of the arthrocentesis codes indicates that the code includes performance of one or all of the procedures described in the same joint or bursa.  Therefore the arthrocentesis codes should only be reported one time when both aspiration and injection are performed in the same joint or bursa.

Hope this helps.


----------

